# TF2 Newb



## Skittle (Oct 8, 2008)

I started playing TF2 yesterday and I loooove it! I prefer playing pyro to anything else because I enjoy just running in and setting people on fire.

Anyway, what do you suggest for a TF2 newb who is just starting out? I mean, I've never really played a multi-player FPS really before. I mean, even with HL2 I play by myself.

EDIT: Should probably mention I play PC. I can't play console FPS to save my life.


----------



## X (Oct 8, 2008)

what platform?
(im a tf2 noob too)
i usually play as a solder, or a spy.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 8, 2008)

Get ready to DIE and die and die and die and die and die and die and die and die and die kill someone then die  and die and die and die and die and so on...


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 8, 2008)

Try playing as the Heavy, since you're new. It is the easiest character to use and it will get you used to the strange game mechanics. Then, once you have all of the basics down and you're starting to play well (You're starting to get more and more kills, you're moving efficiently, you've mastered crouch jumping, you've learned the layout of the most popular maps... etc.) THEN move on to a more advanced class, like the Scout or the Engineer. A good Scout can change the swing of the entire round, and a well placed sentry or teleport is vital.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 8, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Try playing as the Heavy, since you're new. It is the easiest character to use and it will get you used to the strange game mechanics. Then, once you have all of the basics down and you're starting to play well (You're starting to get more and more kills, you're moving efficiently, you've mastered crouch jumping, you've learned the layout of the most popular maps... etc.) THEN move on to a more advanced class, like the Scout or the Engineer. A good Scout can change the swing of the entire round, and a well placed sentry or teleport is vital.


I played Heavy for two seconds and DESPISED it. I cannot STAND slow moving characters.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 8, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Get ready to DIE and die and die and die and die and die and die and die and die and die kill someone then die  and die and die and die and die and so on...


Haha. I noticed that already.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 8, 2008)

skittle said:


> I played Heavy for two seconds and DESPISED it. I cannot STAND slow moving characters.


The Pyro isn't lively, either. Go for the Medic or the scout if you want speed.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 8, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> The Pyro isn't lively, either. Go for the Medic or the scout if you want speed.


Tried Scout and didn't like it. Have yet to try Medic. I'm a more of a GO RAWR SHOOOOT than an aide.


----------



## X (Oct 8, 2008)

what platform?

and have you tried solder or sniper yet?


----------



## Skittle (Oct 8, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> what platform?
> 
> and have you tried solder or sniper yet?


I prefer a moving and continuous shot. Pyro honestly seems the best for me.


----------



## X (Oct 8, 2008)

still wondering about platform here.
do you play on 
xbox 360?
PS3?
cpu?


----------



## Skittle (Oct 8, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> still wondering about platform here.
> do you play on
> xbox 360?
> PS3?
> cpu?


Read original pooost! I play on CPU(PC).


----------



## Sevask (Oct 22, 2008)

lol gotta love the pyro class. probably the most simple class to play too. right now the spy is the most challenging class to play as. since everyone always spy check at there base. but most times they dont spy check much when they are attacking the enemy base. which gives the spy a better chance to get a kill lol.

as a pyro its best to go with others then just alone. it can be abit hard to kill enemys on your own.

as a sniper its pretty simple. just kill anything that you see. but keep your main target for the enemy medics/engineers.

as a engineer if you go defence at your base. its best to try and block a path with your Sentry Gun and your Dispenser. so it gives the enemy a even harder time to get pass and work its way to get your flag. and its great to do that so if you see one of your allies having a hard time getting through. you can tell its a spy. and speaking of spy dont leave your Sentry Gun and Dispenser alone to long. or a spy will come by and Sap them.

as a spy it can be hard attacking your enemy especially in there own base. because everyone spy checks alot at there own base. but if you are attacking enemys at your base. its best to disguise as your allies so when you are running around and when enemy spot you. you can just run around the corner and stealth and the enemy wouldnt know if you were a spy. i got alot of kills by doing that.



well thats all i know of right now. so hope any of this will help you out


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 22, 2008)

I actually just got into TF2 also.  I didn't play it when I got the Orange box cause I thought there was a monthly fee.  Glad there isn't.

Anyway.  My first game was with the pyro.  Eh.  S'alright.  Right now I'm a medic mainly cause I seem to be focusing on keeping the talented people alive and since no one on our side was a healer....

We should play sometime.  I'll give you an uber boost and you can go fry the enemies in peace.  Are you familiar with the maps and such?  I have to prefer payload Goldrush.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 22, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I actually just got into TF2 also. I didn't play it when I got the Orange box cause I thought there was a monthly fee. Glad there isn't.
> 
> Anyway. My first game was with the pyro. Eh. S'alright. Right now I'm a medic mainly cause I seem to be focusing on keeping the talented people alive and since no one on our side was a healer....
> 
> We should play sometime. I'll give you an uber boost and you can go fry the enemies in peace. Are you familiar with the maps and such? I have to prefer payload Goldrush.


I like arena the best even though I am not the best. Sounds good. I play on the Cciscool furry server's only. My steam name is in my signature so just add me. I'm pretty familiar with the maps though sometimes I have memory lapses and forget. There are some maps I am still learning since they seem to be the unpopular ones but I know most of the main ones.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 22, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> The Pyro isn't lively, either. Go for the Medic or the scout if you want speed.


hey the Pyro is still notably faster than most classes



skittle said:


> I play on the Cciscool furry server's only.


why  

best  8)


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 22, 2008)

Eevee said:


> why
> 
> best  8)



Definitely. I've seen some annoying users on there occasionally, but most of the time it's a great server. Best of all, they're located in Texas where I am. Hate CC2's server so so soooo much.


----------



## Teco (Oct 22, 2008)

I just bought the computer version yesterday ish and played on the furry server for.. a couple bit of hours -3-


----------



## Not A Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

*TEAM FORTRESS 2 IS BEST ENJOYED ON EITHER FORTRESS OF FAPITUDE OR 4CHAN AIDS POOL


PROVE ME WRONG*

Also sniping snipers with the Pyro's flaregun = ace

I mostly play scoot

I accept the fact a suck a fair bit at it


----------



## Eevee (Oct 22, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Definitely. I've seen some annoying users on there occasionally, but most of the time it's a great server.


if someone (helms) is being a dick you can come find me; I love any excuse to kick his ass


----------



## Rayne (Oct 22, 2008)

Eevee said:


> hey the Pyro is still notably faster than most classes
> 
> 
> why
> ...



@_@

I completely forgot that I had that bookmarked...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 24, 2008)

skittle said:


> I like arena the best even though I am not the best. Sounds good. I play on the Cciscool furry server's only. My steam name is in my signature so just add me. I'm pretty familiar with the maps though sometimes I have memory lapses and forget. There are some maps I am still learning since they seem to be the unpopular ones but I know most of the main ones.



I'll add you to my list when I get out of school.  I need to get to an achievement server.  I'm getting wasted from ppl who have stronger weapons than I do and it's costing me my life.  I'm just one short in the medic class to unlock something...  I think.

Since it's the weekend, I'll try to be on with my roommate.  BTW my screenname is nintendragon87 if you want to add me.


----------



## Estidel (Oct 24, 2008)

I played TF2 a lot, but recently not so much, burned out on it.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 25, 2008)

Eevee said:


> if someone (helms) is being a dick you can come find me; I love any excuse to kick his ass



Windslash was the one that pissed me off the most. http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197967632004

I've seen him on Team Furtress 2 a lot. Shame he's a friend of Dragoneer.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 25, 2008)

Trying to kill everyone as a pyro is an easy way to die. Just run out, set a bunch of people on fire, then run off again. You don't need to kill them, it just disrupts them and makes it easier for the rest to finish them off; you'll still get the kill as an assist. If you've got the backburner though, if you can get behind a charging bunch you should be able to rape 'em.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 26, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Trying to kill everyone as a pyro is an easy way to die.



Sometimes it is, other times you can just run around flaming like a maniac and you can kill quite a few people at once.

I've killed 5 people in a row by doing that before.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 27, 2008)

You know what truly crushes you?  When your killed by a solo Medic while your in a group.  Seriously, what happened?  

It felt like this was the weekend for Solo Fortress.  The server I was on was so uncooperative, it was just like newbs trying to kill any random target with no care of the Medic healing them, spies, or apparently Pyros that seemed to always get behind us.

Here's a hint for all new players:  Protect your Medics.  Pyros should spy check fairly often.  If you HAVE to go into enemy territory alone, please PLEASE make your sacrifice worth it by destroying a sentry or killing a sniper who's owning everyone.  And yes, it is a sacrifice because usually you won't make it back to get healed.

And if there's about 4 or more of a certain class, change classes.  There's no need for four medics to be targeted when there are sentries to be destroyed or spies that need to burn.

Lastly, does anyone think there should be a Fur Affinity server?  That might be neat...

...maybe, maybe not.  What does everyone think?


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 27, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> It felt like this was the weekend for Solo Fortress.  The server I was on was so uncooperative, it was just like newbs trying to kill any random target with no care of the Medic healing them, spies, or apparently Pyros that seemed to always get behind us.



That happens more than you'd think. It's going to happen more and more as you start to see more kids playing Team Fortress 2. It's starting to seem to me like the older adults and such are moving on to other games.


----------



## oddlyenough (Oct 27, 2008)

I would suggest any west/midwest players try out some servers and not just stick to furry ones, you can find a lot more people that way.  Usually I sort by ping and then look for a server with a good number of people on it on a map I like.  For any west coast / midwest players I would definitely recommend the [-Q-] servers or Slaughterhouse, they are usually pretty full and the crowd is nice and [-Q-] has a custom map called Lazytown which is pretty hectic to play on.  For lulz, find a Mario Kart server such as 2fort2furious.

In terms of gameplay suggestions for new players and those unskilled in FPS games in general like I was I have a few ideas to offer.  Start by playing a Heavy, Medic, Pyro, or Soldier.  With these classes the basics of your job are simple: You point in the general direction of something and hold down your mouse button.  This lets you play the game, get used to how the job-class system works in terms of the interaction between classes, and learn the nuances of each map.

At that point I would move on to trying out Demoman, Scout, and either Engineer or Sniper.  Learn how you should change classes when you respawn based on the situation at hand.  Have you made a big push on the cart and need to set up the first teleporters for the team?  Is there a rash of spies and too few pyros?  Playing just one class throughought the entire round is only for the extremely skilled or a coordinated team.  For example, my typical strategy on a goldrush map is to open the round as Scout, Pyro, or Heavy and dedicate myself to picking off who I can and pushing the cart (Scouts capture at 2x) until we reach the middle checkpoint, at which point I usually switch off Scout to either a more offensive class or an Engineer.  In terms of Engineer vs. Sniper, that depends on your playstyle.  If you like being in a team support role and having a job to fufill then go with Engineer.  If you have a steady hand and lightning-quick reflexes while also keeping accuracy then go with Sniper.

Lastly, I would suggest trying out the Spy.  You will learn that the Spy is one of the hardest classes in the game because you are relying on luck and running in front of an opponent while you hope that your opponent doesn't shoot you.  Sometimes you cloak, turn a corner to get behind the opponent and run smack into three people trying to move through the same door as you.  Sometimes you get lucky and cut down a whole group of unsuspecting foes because they never turned around to check on their allies.  That being said, a good spy can decimate an opponent's defenses and give the rest of the team a chance to push through a wall of sentries.  I'm personally a terrible spy.

At this point you want to go over each class and learn the nuances.  Whats the best way to strafe around your opponent as the scout?  When do you shoot/detonate to rocket/sticky jump for the angle and height you want?  What are best places to build sentries?  All these things are important too.  You also might want to set up some scripts to make your play a little easier.  Playing a class without an alt-fire function?  Make that button reload your gun.  Having a hard time going through the menus to build what you want?  I set the 'f' key to toggle between building a sentry or a dispenser.  Hard time mastering crouch jumps?  Make a script that whenever you press space to jump its always a crouch jump.  (see http://tf2wiki.net/wiki/Main_Page for some info on scripting)

Above all, have fun!  If you aren't having fun when you play, then why are you doing it?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 28, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Lastly, does anyone think there should be a Fur Affinity server?  That might be neat...
> 
> ...maybe, maybe not.  What does everyone think?


Nope.  There's not going to be a TF2 FA server.

. . .

There will be FA L4D servers though.


----------



## Teco (Oct 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Nope.  There's not going to be a TF2 FA server.
> 
> . . .
> 
> There will be FA L4D servers though.



Wow, seriously? *turns to buddy* Yyyeah we're getting it for PC instead, my friend!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> There will be FA L4D servers though.



Sweet.
Super sweet.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Nope.  There's not going to be a TF2 FA server.
> 
> . . .
> 
> There will be FA L4D servers though.


Why no TF2 and L4D instead? Why not both?


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 28, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I'll add you to my list when I get out of school.  I need to get to an achievement server.  I'm getting wasted from ppl who have stronger weapons than I do and it's costing me my life.  I'm just one short in the medic class to unlock something...  I think.
> 
> Since it's the weekend, I'll try to be on with my roommate.  BTW my screenname is nintendragon87 if you want to add me.



The new weapons aren't stronger, they're only better depending on the situation and how effectively you can use them. Except the Blutsauger, that's definitely better than the Needle-gun. But most of the other weapons have draw-backs as well as advantages, like Natascha, which while slowing down enemies when it scores a hit, it does 25% less damage, so Sasha is better for offense while Nat is better for defense (Scout/Pyro rushes? USELESS! HA-HAHAHAHAHA! CRY SOME MORE!!!), but against the already slower classes that have alot of health (like Soldiers and other Heavies with Sasha) you'll lose almost every time unless you can run away.

As for classes, the best advice is to just spend entire rounds playing as a random class, that way you get to learn the tricks needed to use them effectively and consequentially, become more useful to their team (it helps to know how to play other classes when your favorite class is being filled up, like when there are 5 god-damn Demomen). My personal favorite class is the Heavy. Yeah, he's slow, but you learn to work around that and you can do some considerable damage even without Medic back-up, and on defense he can be godly.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 28, 2008)

Zero_Point said:


> The new weapons aren't stronger, they're only better depending on the situation and how effectively you can use them. Except the Blutsauger, that's definitely better than the Needle-gun.



Yep, just got it.  And it saved my arse countless times against pyros.  Plus You know if you hit a target in the distance cause the +3 health per hit.  I've attempted every class and found that I can only do the Medic, pyro, soldier (without the rocket jump), and heavy.  At least I has options...


----------



## Lost (Oct 29, 2008)

I love playing TF2 have over 62 hrs clocked to pyro.  Backburner ftw!!!
If your looking for a good set of servers to play out check out cc2iscool 1-4, just use the furry tag to easily find them.  I tend to hang there the most or on the [-Q-] clan both are well managed. Look forward to burning ya!


----------



## Teco (Oct 29, 2008)

Lost said:


> I love playing TF2 have over 62 hrs clocked to pyro.  Backburner ftw!!!
> If your looking for a good set of servers to play out check out cc2iscool 1-4, just use the furry tag to easily find them.  I tend to hang there the most or on the [-Q-] clan both are well managed. Look forward to burning ya!



I've been fooling around on that server alot now that I've got the game, I'll get on when I can pull myself away from Fallout 3


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 30, 2008)

Lost said:


> If your looking for a good set of servers to play out check out cc2iscool 1-4



No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no.



skittle said:


> I play on the Cciscool furry server's only.





Eevee said:


> why
> 
> best  8)



CC2 and his admins are known for being assholes. The only reason people play there is because it plainly says "Furry" in a tag. If the other good furry servers did, they'd probably have as much or more activity.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 30, 2008)

Everyone whines about the CCiscool server yet I have had no problems other than whiney furs which, you are gonna get anywhere. :/


----------



## Eevee (Oct 30, 2008)

skittle said:


> Everyone whines about the CCiscool server yet I have had no problems other than whiney furs which, you are gonna get anywhere. :/


except on Furtress we mercilessly mock whiny furs


----------



## Skittle (Oct 30, 2008)

Eevee said:


> except on Furtress we mercilessly mock whiny furs


and on CCiscool I make them sign off. ;D


----------



## Teco (Oct 30, 2008)

skittle said:


> and on CCiscool I make them sign off. ;D


Oh how fun is that? I just love it, I think the term is rage if im not mistaken. Ha, I wish there was a 'rage meter' to keep track of all those, eh?


----------

